# Finding a job,preferably from real estate // info about real est. Diploma in drei ???



## PaulaMaria (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all,

My name is Paula and I am 29 years old from Finland.
I am looking for a job from Real Estate from Dubai.

Does anyone know, are the real estate agencies giving a full training before starting a job. I guess place to have training is this DREI and training is needes before obtaining all the needed licences.
If I do it there on my own expense before applying job, do u think I have a good chance to get a good position in Real Estate ? I mean salary and comission.
I would like to know how much companies gives value for a person who has done these trainings but has no job experience in Real Estate...??

I know Real Estate can be very difficult sales field, but I it interests me so much that I wanna give a try and I am sure I am gonna be good 

I have a Real Estate diploma from Finland as well as Bachelors degree from another field. Travelling in UAE since 2006 and spending long time periods there has given me full confidence that it is the place where I wan to be located  I just love it 

If anyone can help me or knows Real Estate related Sales Jobs, let me kno 

Thanks for everyone.

-Paula


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

1. You need to be employed/sponsored by a real estate company in Dubai before you can go on the RERA course. Once you have done the course you will get your registration number and be able to trade. The Real Estate company will not train you - you are very much on your own.

2. You should have been here 2-3 years ago when times were good. Now it is very hard to make good money which is likely to be commission based only. There are still agents making a good living but they have been trading for several years in Dubai and have a strong client base. 

3. You are unlikely to find a company to bring you over to Dubai, you will have to fund that yourself. It will be easier to find a job in real estate once you are over here and available to be interviewed.

4. Bring several thousand dirhams to cover all your living expenses for the first couple of months at least. If you do find a company who pay a basic it will not be enough to live on.

5. Google for names of Real Estate Companies and contact them direct. Check out adverts on Gulf News Online and Dubizzle.

6. Get you educational certificates attested in Finland before you come to Dubai.


----------



## PaulaMaria (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply. 
Yes I am awake that obtaining RERA licence, I need to be sponsored but DREI office told me that I can join the course thought without a sponsor....well maybe need to find more info about that.

Otherwise certificates are already attested and I am ready fly over to Dubai and yes with my own expense, I have few interviews settled  
Dubai is not cheap place for sure....

Anyways, if somebody knows more info / experiences, it will be hugely appreciated 

Regards from Finland -19 degrees, hrrrrrr


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I am concerned for you. It is not easy for a new person to come and make a decent wage in real estate in Dubai anymore. Those days have gone. My advice to you is to make sure you have enough money to live without getting into debt for at least 3 months.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi PaulaMaria,

You sound determined but please read the advice from the people at the forum, they know what they are talking about. The real estate market is not what it used to be, and it works very differently than the way it does in 'western' countries. Are you aware of how much money you'll be needing to support yourself until you find a job and start making enough money?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Give it a go! Most of the people where I work (in Real Estate) came direct from England within the last 2 years and are doing well. We always look for good people so PM me if interested.


----------

